# Hamm March 2010 From Lincoln



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi y'all

Running a coach again for all those of you who want to tag along, either going to be a 49 or a 55 seater exec coach as per the previous times, throw a PM my way for any info or go to JC Exotics - JC Exotics Tours


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Went on this trip in september, everything was perfect as listed, had a great time, saw some great animals! Best Hamm trip around IMO compared to others i have been with that i shall not name...


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

We were also on this trip and it was fantastic, timing all went well and everything was safe,secure and well cared for. If we dont drive this year we will defo be comng with them again


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

Well worth the trip been for the past few years with JC he knows how to pull of a good trip, look forward to seeing you all on the coach.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Thankyou everybody, glad you were all happy :notworthy:


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

september was great cant wait for march :no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Just to update you all, there are 35 seats left at present and it is very much a case of first come, first served.


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

is it still meeting at the brewer? :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

skippy225 said:


> is it still meeting at the brewer? :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


It most certainly is mate, anyone who doesn't know the way can always meet at the shop and we'll take them to the car park to park up as it's right next to the coach point.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Bump :2thumb:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Sunday bump, i'm bored lol


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

still places?


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

There are at the minute, had three go today, if you need any info gimme a PM :2thumb:


----------



## Smithmeister (Jan 1, 2010)

i want to come with my oh spoke to you in the shop about it and im gonna come in and pay at some point soon if there is still spaces?


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

can you book me another place


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Sid vicious said:


> can you book me another place


Consider it done :2thumb:


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks Jim


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Bumptime, few seats left, PM or ring for info not long now :2thumb:


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

free bump

well worth the trip come on guys and gals get booking


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

bumparama for a super trip:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Few seats left folks, get in touch if you are tempted :2thumb:


----------



## martingw (Jan 2, 2010)

*Hamburg show*

Hi can you tell me what time is coach leaving/ arriving back in lincoln pease.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

martingw said:


> Hi can you tell me what time is coach leaving/ arriving back in lincoln pease.


Leaves Lincoln at 7pm, on the Friday, arrival time back in Lincoln on the Sunday is approx 7am, may be slightly after then.


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

is there any spaces left?


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

dannyj said:


> is there any spaces left?


Yes Danny, gimme a PM or a phone to discuss.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

6 seats gone today :2thumb:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Not long left and hardly any seats left!!!!!!


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*coach for Hamm.*

Just out of interest what size coach is it your going on and has it got loos and a brew up area?, just a queerie for next year as I think it might be worth the extra drive up to you!.


----------



## crested_stu (Feb 2, 2010)

would any kind person take a collection back into the uk if i bought one of those poly box things and ill meet u off the bus 

:flrt:


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

crested_stu said:


> would any kind person take a collection back into the uk if i bought one of those poly box things and ill meet u off the bus
> 
> :flrt:


best off pming squirrel about that one!
nick


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Not long now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

any seats left?


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

bump!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

*New Pickup Points!*

Got a few left Skippy, got a 3 possible pickup points too! ( after Lincoln I mean )

M11 Birch Hanger Services

Thurrock Services Dartford Tunnel 

M20 'Stop 24' 

Got a couple of folk already meeting us at M11 so thats a deffo!

Anyone interested let me know :2thumb:


----------



## andy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Jim

For anyone interested , i phoned the Days inn at the M11 services ,they charge £6 a night parking. It doesnt need reserving as reception is open 24hours.

Regards Andy


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

andy1 said:


> Jim
> 
> For anyone interested , i phoned the Days inn at the M11 services ,they charge £6 a night parking. It doesnt need reserving as reception is open 24hours.
> 
> Regards Andy


Thanks Andy!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Just had a block booking of 10 seats drop out so all you lovely people waiting on a cancellation here it is - £50 a seat if you are tempted!


----------



## fatfecker (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm very tempted, can you pm me your phone number, I just need to work out who I can bring along with me


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

four of those seats gone folks, :2thumb:


----------



## Dae (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi, I have message you thanks.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

only 5 seats left folks :whistling2:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Grand total of one seat left, which is nice, had 4 people now say possibly cant make it, so will be updating over the weekend if any more available :no1:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Squirrel said:


> Grand total of one seat left, which is nice, had 4 people now say possibly cant make it, so will be updating over the weekend if any more available :no1:


Just had someone have to give up their seat and I quote "I didn't know you needed a passport for Germany" WTF!!! So her seat, and her friends seat are now available, same as before, deposits lost, therefore £50 plus admission.

And while I remember, I hope you all like IRN BRU - cos there will be plenty on the coach :whistling2:


----------



## ophiophile (Feb 14, 2010)

*Parking for Hamm*

This somewhat excited person is driving up from Cardiff and needs to know where to park upon arrival in Lincoln. Is the 'Brewer' the Jolly brewer pub, and the 'car park' mentioned attached to this pub?.

I could just meet at the shop but am thinking that so will many others and wont this be a mission for parking in itself.

Looking forward to meeting everyone and visiting Hamm for the First time

: victory:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

ophiophile said:


> This somewhat excited person is driving up from Cardiff and needs to know where to park upon arrival in Lincoln. Is the 'Brewer' the Jolly brewer pub, and the 'car park' mentioned attached to this pub?.
> 
> I could just meet at the shop but am thinking that so will many others and wont this be a mission for parking in itself.
> 
> ...


Hi

The 'Brewer' is indeed the Jolly Brewer, there is a multi storey car park next door, PM me your real name so I know who on earth i'm talking to :lol2: You are more than welcome to meet us at the shop and then one of us can take you round to the car park etc.

Not long now Goys and Birls :blush:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)




----------

